# driveway pictures from today



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

first one is brick and was run over 25000 times before i got the call to go there, the other ones were assfalt, there were waiting to be salted. i dont have a salter the guy i sub for comes back through after im done.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i might have more tonight, i have to go back out and clean up some parking areas at my commercial before it all freezes, i didnt take any pictures of the one house i take care of in warrenville about 8 milling and a mile driveway!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'd ask for my money back.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice pics, where are truck pics tho


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

grandview;984981 said:


> I'd ask for my money back.


they all get salted, but i dont do it, the remaining left overs is ice. his side walf crew or he comes throw and salts everything once the storm is over.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;984982 said:


> Nice pics, where are truck pics tho


they are coming prolly tomarrow right before i take the plow off an put it back in its heated spot


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

the new boss 92;984992 said:


> they are coming prolly tomarrow right before i take the plow off an put it back in its heated spot


Well at least his wife had one good night in bed with him!


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

Assfalt? PLEASE be kidding.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

asphalt, better?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Wow, those headlights are obnoxiously large.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

On the white garage why not push the snow <------- that way instead of against it?


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice job! The lights are huge but I bet they light good, I thought the Fisher Instifires were god awfully ugly too until I used a truck with them........more light is better!!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

man that is one pain intheass driveway, way too many nooks and lawn rabbit thingies to plow over.

you get to salt residential? thats a rarity, and you sub it? your looking at what 1-2 bags of salt do it yourself and save the money, heck even one of those little buyers tailgate salters would probably pay for itself after 2 events with what you must be paying your sub.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

JustinD;985618 said:


> Nice job! The lights are huge but I bet they light good, I thought the Fisher Instifires were god awfully ugly too until I used a truck with them........more light is better!!


I agree, but they look like they block quite a bit of your field of vision in front of you. THe Intensifires/NightHawks and Boss lights probably put out a decent amount of light, but so do my lower-profile Buyers. 



Grn Mtn;985626 said:


> you get to salt residential? thats a rarity, and you sub it? your looking at what 1-2 bags of salt do it yourself and save the money, heck even one of those little buyers tailgate salters would probably pay for itself after 2 events with what you must be paying your sub.


It sounds like he is sub-contracted by another contractor (who also provides the salt spreading) to plow those drives.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

JohnnyU;985634 said:


> ...It sounds like he is sub-contracted by another contractor (who also provides the salt spreading) to plow those drives.


I miss read that your right, oh that makes it even worse, I'd sub out that drive too:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

jophnny, you got it, i just plow them the guy that subs everything out to me is about an 30 minuets to an hour behind me and salts everything behind me. if there wasnt any salting , then i wouldnt do drive ways because its harder to get down to bare pavement, but can be done if needed.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

mycirus;985604 said:


> On the white garage why not push the snow <------- that way instead of against it?


we can opnly do that 3 inches or less. anything over that goes into the pile on the left, but can only put so much there because of the tree.


----------

